# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Last van been door aderen

## miepje85

hallo ik heb sinds een tijdje last van mn rechter been het begon toen ik op bed lag,dan werd een deel van mijn been verdoofd en begon te tintelen en mijn tenen beginnen dan soms ook te tintelen en worden dan ook koud,ik kan hier door niet slapen of word er wakker van , maar de laatste dagen heb ik er ook last van als ik gewoon op de bank zit,dan voel ik vooral bij mij enkels een sort kriebel net of je het bloed voelt stromen,ook kreeg ik last van mijn linkerarm die helemaal begon te tintelen en koud werd,ook voel ik vaak kriebels op mijn wang door de bloed stroming,het is zeer vervelend en vraag me af wat er kan zijn,ook heb ik de laatste 2/3 dagen enorme druk op mijn borst en steken er bij,maar weet niet of dat een combinatie zou kunnen wezen,
ik hoop dat jullie mischien dit herkennen en mij wat meer er over kunnen vertellen,

alvast bedankt

----------

